# Check out my new boat !



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Is it just me or is every toy that gets stuck in a toilet trapway always yellow? I cannot remember ever retrieving something of any other colour (excluding mittens, socks and underwear).

Anyhow, couldn't get it hooked with the closet snake so, pulled the toilet and blew it back into the bowl with the compressor - that's only worked for me once before but it would have been a new toilet otherwise...


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> Is it just me or is every toy that gets stuck in a toilet trapway always yellow? I cannot remember ever retrieving something of any other colour


I pulled a purple dinosaur out of one a while back!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I pulled TWO white whiffle balls out on one toilet


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

It's a "floater" 

On a more serious note, we pulled a whole pack of combs out of a [email protected] a while back.


----------



## bikefitter0 (Nov 22, 2011)

a floater, good one


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> It's a "floater"



Obviously not. Look at that hole and where he found it. Definitely a sinker.


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

I would like to know where do you keep that camera? in your pocket at all times? :laughing:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Mobeoner said:


> I would like to know where do you keep that camera? in your pocket at all times? :laughing:


Found it next to the boat...


I always keep a decent camera in the truck (Nikon P7100 if it matters). 

Since this was a community housing service call, although not required, I photo document what's up including site condition on arrival and exit.

It's a new maintenance contract for me as of 2012 and only my 3rd service call so I'm just covering all my bases.

So far so good - plus free boats!


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I shoot a Nikon D700, I don't take it to the jobs though. I think you need to increase your exposure about a half stop......:whistling2:


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I found a bright yellow yo yo with a smiley face in a toilet once.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> I shoot a Nikon D700, I don't take it to the jobs though. I think you need to increase your exposure about a half stop......:whistling2:



Lol. Thanks for the tip! It probably isn't my best work. Photo was ISO 3200, matrix metered, aperture priority, shot wide open.

I shoot the D7000 but, love the D700 - Nikon's best all 'round FX machine IMO.

I had some money put aside for the next gen FX machine but, recently blew it on a 400 2.8 AF-S...

I'm glad I'm a good plumber 'cause after 30 years of taking pictures, I'm no better than when I was 15...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I pulled out a 9/16 wrench. After the fight I had I think I'm lucky I didn't break the toilet. I thought it was the usual i phone or safety glasses.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> I pulled out a 9/16 wrench. After the fight I had I think I'm lucky I didn't break the toilet. I thought it was the usual i phone or safety glasses.


Atleast you got a wrench out of the deal lol.

Sent from my roof using smoke signals


----------

